# Rahmennummer Cube Attention 2015



## schalker01 (24. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mich zunächst einmal kurz vorstellen:
Mein Name ist Andreas, ich bin 45 Jahre und seit Weihnachten stolzer Besitzer des
*Cube Attention 29 black'n white'n red, Modell 2015. *
Ich bin in Nordhessen zu Hause.

Nun mein Anliegen:
Da mir leider mein Cube Attention 2009 im September gestohlen wurde und ich mein neues Bike über den Versandhandel bekam, war es mir nun wichtig, die Rahmennummer in dem Serviceheft zu vermerken. Dies hatte mein Händler leider nicht ausgefüllt.
Ich habe aber nun feststellen müssen, dass an der Stelle, wo die Rahmennummer steht, Bowdenzüge verlegt sind und dadurch die Rahmennummer verdeckt wird. Ich habe nun Fotos gemacht und dabei das Kunststoffteil, was die Bowdenzüge führt, etwas hin- und hergeschoben. Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich alle Ziffern lesen konnte.

Wie viele Stellen hat die WOW... -Nummer?

In der 2. und 3. Zeile stehen auch noch Daten, diese konnte ich leider nur sehr schwer entziffern.
Aus der 2. Zeile erkannte ich nur "H 02" und aus der 3. Zeile "EN"

Vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe und schönen Gruß aus Nordhessen,
Andreas


----------



## EinsRakete (24. Januar 2015)

Direkt mit einem 2015 kann ich dir nicht helfen.
Aber hab gerade in den Fahrradpass von meinem Sohnemann geschaut.

WOW 4Ziffern 1 Buchstabe
Dann folgen Buchstabe 4 Ziffern Buchstabe
Und Zwei Buchstaben Ziffern

Ich habe die Familieräder in der App Fahrradpass gespeichert, ist eine nette App und du kannst durch die Beschreibungshilfe nichts vergessen.

Nur meins habe ich nicht eingetragen. Wird morgen nachgeholt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schalker01 (26. Januar 2015)

Habe jetzt nochmals nachgesehen, ich komme nun auf

WOW 5 Ziffern 1 Buchstabe
Buchstabe 3 Ziffern Buchstabe
2 Buchstaben 5 Ziffern

Ich hoffe, dass es dies nun ist...


----------



## Orby (26. Januar 2015)

Servus,

wirf mal einen Blick auf die Rechnung, sollte dort ebenfalls stehen die Srnr. Würde mich wundern wenn nicht.

Falls Du so eine Cube-Papiertüte mitbekommen hast, steht dort meist ebenfalls vorne drauf, zumindest beim 2104 war es so. Beim 2015 sieht es nicht mehr so aus.  

PS: Glaube die Gabel hat auch noch eine extra Srnr. Hab die sicherheitshalber auch mal notiert.


----------



## schalker01 (26. Januar 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wirf mal einen Blick auf die Rechnung, sollte dort ebenfalls stehen die Srnr. Würde mich wundern wenn nicht.
> 
> Falls Du so eine Cube-Papiertüte mitbekommen hast, steht dort meist ebenfalls vorne drauf, zumindest beim 2104 war es so. Beim 2015 sieht es nicht mehr so aus.



Negativ... ;-)


----------



## Orby (26. Januar 2015)

Etwas überrascht.
Lieferschein? Eventuell da, wobei wenn nicht auf der Rechnung vermutlich dort auch nicht.


----------



## Orby (26. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht wie weit Dir die Kombinationen von meinem Stereo helfen, aber ein Versuch

wow
5 Ziffern
2 Buchstaben
4 Ziffern
1 Buchstabe


----------



## TeQuillaaaA (27. September 2016)

Hallo ... ich hole mal den Uralt-Thread hoch, weil ich aktuell das gleiche Problem hab. Ich möchte gern die Rahmennummer in den Fahrradpass eintragen, leider ist die durch den Bautenzug der da festgeschraubt ist, verdeckt. Siehe Anhang. Auf dem Bon ist leider die Nummer nicht vermerkt. Kann man das Kunststoffteil irgendwie lockern oder so damit ich durch hin und herschieben die Nummer erkennen kann? Das Bike ist ein Aim Pro 29


----------



## TeQuillaaaA (27. September 2016)

TeQuillaaaA schrieb:


> Hallo ... ich hole mal den Uralt-Thread hoch, weil ich aktuell das gleiche Problem hab. Ich möchte gern die Rahmennummer in den Fahrradpass eintragen, leider ist die durch den Bautenzug der da festgeschraubt ist, verdeckt. Siehe Anhang. Auf dem Bon ist leider die Nummer nicht vermerkt. Kann man das Kunststoffteil irgendwie lockern oder so damit ich durch hin und herschieben die Nummer erkennen kann? Das Bike ist ein Aim Pro 29



Ich zitiere mich mal selber: Problem ist gelöst. Einfach Schraube entfernen und Kunststoffteil hin und herdrücken bis man alles lesen kann. Ganz wichtig, Zug der Gangschaltung entlasten!


----------

